# Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield hamachi



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

I am having problems playing Raven Shield over Hamachi with my friends - we are all suffering from the same problem. I need someone with proper experience of playing this game over hamachi to tell me what I need configured in what way - at the moment, our main problem is connecting without entering the CD key (on LAN).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do you not want to enter the CD key? Did you buy this game?


----------



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, I fixed the problem but it took about 6 hours of changing firewall rules with my friend. You just need to make sure that the 44000 port is blocked from outgoing connections.
Oh and by the way, I have the original game, it's just that I lost the manual on which the CD-key was imprinted on.


----------

